# Books on Justification by Faith



## sastark (Feb 17, 2004)

My church is having their annual Conference on Reformation Theology in April and I have been put in charge of the book table. The theme this year is [b:10b83e434d]Justification by Faith[/b:10b83e434d]. I have begun looking for books on the topic and have come up with a short list so far:

[i:10b83e434d]The God Who Justifies[/i:10b83e434d]
by James White

[i:10b83e434d]The Justification of God[/i:10b83e434d]
by John Piper

[i:10b83e434d]What is Faith?[/i:10b83e434d]
by J. Gresham Machen

[i:10b83e434d]Justification Vindicated[/i:10b83e434d]
by Robert Traill

[i:10b83e434d]Faith Alone[/i:10b83e434d]
by R. C. Sproul

[i:10b83e434d]Justification by Faith Alone[/i:10b83e434d]
by Don Kistler (Editor)

Does anyone else have any books to add to this list? Can anyone comment on the titles I've listed as to whether or not they are good books?

If you have any titles to add, if you could provide a place to buy them, that would be great. I've got all these titles from DiscerningReader.com (great prices!).


----------



## Philip A (Feb 17, 2004)

[i:92d335c352]Justification[/i:92d335c352]
James Buchanan


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 17, 2004)

The Doctrine of Justification by James Buchanan is considered one of the most complete works on the subject in the past 150 years.

Three sites that I would recommend would be:
Alldirect.com (the cheapest)
CVBBS.com (cheaper)
Christianbooks.com (cheap)

We have had discussions on buying books over the internet before and some good sites were recommended, so you might want to do a quick search.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 17, 2004)

Unless you are concerned about selling a Trinity Foundation book, [i:f432fa27b2]Charles Hodge on Justification by Faith Alone[/i:f432fa27b2] edited by John Robbins is an excellent distillation of Hodge's writings in various places (commentaries, Systematics, etc) on justification.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 17, 2004)

Getting the Gospel Right, by R.C.Sproul


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 18, 2004)

[quote:3e1e19f444][i:3e1e19f444]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:3e1e19f444]
Unless you are concerned about selling a Trinity Foundation book, [i:3e1e19f444]Charles Hodge on Justification by Faith Alone[/i:3e1e19f444] edited by John Robbins is an excellent distillation of Hodge's writings in various places (commentaries, Systematics, etc) on justification. [/quote:3e1e19f444]

Sastark,

You shouldn't be worried about a Trinity Foundation Book. The book by Hodge that Fred recommended is excellent!.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 18, 2004)

*"The God Who Justifies"*

I read &quot;The God Who Justifies&quot; by James White and I found it to be VERY good! I would definitely not do without it. I'd highly recommend you get it and read it.


----------



## Reena Wilms (Feb 18, 2004)

Justification by Faith Alone - Jonathan Edwards (Soli Deo Gloria)


----------

